# Havanista Havanese



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a new site up! Woo hoo! This is going to be the official site for our dogs. Both Dawna and I are sharing the name and site.. because we have so a lot more dog stuff going on than breeding, studding etc.

We have the forum! YAY! We have dog beds! YAY! We are about to sell jewelry! YAY! We have dog Photography! YAY!

AND of course its a BLOG SITE! YAY! Ok enough YAY's!

Let me know what you think. You can navigate everything by going through the categories, but of course its a new site so not as much to navigate.

www.havanistahavanese.com


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks nice and congrats on the health testing


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

stunning.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great site!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I loved the look of the site. But also loved the education regarding health testing and what the paperwork should look like. This should really help new prospective buyers.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great!

Stogie's hip xray is the single best xray of Havanese hips I've ever seen. Not only does he have nice hips but the presentation and quality of the xray is spot on. Sometimes the rating has as much to do with presentation as the joints themselves but this one should serve as a great example of the way they are supposed to be taken.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome Melissa!
Carole


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Wonderful website.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a great site Melissa and Dawna! Love the photos! Stogie is quite the studmuffin in the ring,isn't he? I love the way he has his head cocked up like it's beneath him to look at the ground!:clap2:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you everyone!!! And thank you TOM!!! WOW What a compliment. The place I went to in Dallas was a radiology place for dogs. Thats all they do, so I am happy it worked out. I just put the xray in a window to take a pic of it, if anyone wants to ever do it. 

Also the website is just a wordpress site. I paid a total of $99 for the entire thing because wordpress is free, and I bought a couple of templates. I just tweaked things like I wanted them and bam. 

Hosting is super cheap and you get like 2TB of space which is more space than even I can use which says a LOT!

Thanks again, with Stogie being over two and showing I really had to get a decent site together. I appreciate every single person that looked at it. 

Melissa


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work Melissa and Dawna. Great site by great folks.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

PS-Congratulations on the win in San Antonio! :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great site Melissa!

Ryan


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great site! Congrats!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

It looks awesome, Melissa! The photographs are large, clear and beautiful!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great site Melissa, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the site!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, another site to go and see havanese. Your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You've done a great job. I "LOVE" your pictures!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Fabulous site Melissa!! You are really so talented!! I LOVE the pictures of Stogie showing - he is so magnificent.

And Blu - she is so adorable, I want to come steal her away & bring her home with me!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Enjoyed the site! Great pictures!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Awesome, Melissa.....you did a wonderful job putting it together and your pictures just make it that much more enjoyable!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you SOOO much everyone! 
Bunni Blu should have more photos.. her mama has a nice fancy camera. Everyone PM Dawna and harass her for photos! 

MM


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to know how you get them to pose like that? I try to take good pictures but mine won't cooperate very well. 
How big is Stogie? He is a very typey, beautiful Hav.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great job, Melissa! I like that it is a site & blog combined.

So, my inquiring mind just has to ask... with a kennel name now attached, can we expect any future dogs to have Havanista preceeding the rest of their name? :biggrin:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great job, Melissa! I like that it is a site & blog combined.

So, my inquiring mind just has to ask... with a kennel name now attached, can we expect any future dogs to have Havanista preceeding the rest of their name? :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Melissa the site looks AMAZING! I love all the show pictures and health testing info, very cool!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations on the new site!! Very exciting news!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa,

It's very attractive. I love the photos (crystal clear and beautiful - big surprise ). Having the testing information on there is a plus and should be very helpful for potential buyers of the progeny of these stellar havs.

I might be inclined to include a little more "about us," since people tend to like to buy from people they feel they know. You might also at some point want to add a page on more about the breed and all that goes along with that.

Great start. I assume then that you got it from Wordpress.org rather than from .com. I've been looking into getting a site from them as well. Was just checking it out the other day.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Thank you everyone!!! And thank you TOM!!! WOW What a compliment. The place I went to in Dallas was a radiology place for dogs. Thats all they do, so I am happy it worked out. I just put the xray in a window to take a pic of it, if anyone wants to ever do it.


That is a nice xray. What is across the legs? I haven't seen that before.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great job Melissa. I really liked clicking on each dog and reading about there home life, it shows and makes you feel how loved we all know they are.

How about adding some soaped pictures? We all want to see Stogie’s sexy legs. Speaking of sexy how about adding the video you made of Stogie, I love that video.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay Geri,
Don't give her any ideas, she's already mad at me for not getting her better and more pics of my dogs....she also wanted me to write more in the 'about us' part. LOL
Dawna


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Okay Geri,
> Don't give her any ideas, she's already mad at me for not getting her better and more pics of my dogs....she also wanted me to write more in the 'about us' part. LOL
> Dawna


Isn't a picture worth 1000 words???:biggrin1::fish::fish:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Okay Geri,
> Don't give her any ideas, she's already mad at me for not getting her better and more pics of my dogs....she also wanted me to write more in the 'about us' part. LOL
> Dawna


Oops! Melissa, I made a mistake. It's perfect just as it is.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You should see when I tried to do soap photos of Stogie. I shouldnt say this.. I am sure he looked good. I was trying to hold him perfectly still... a wet shaking dog.. and having someone else take the photo and it was a MESS! All I saw were two huge wet spots where he kept bumping into my boobs! And I was holding him, so they were right behind him, it was GROSS! LOLOLOL

Needless to say those wont hit the web! I never thought about posting the video... thats a great idea! 

Dawna OHHHHHHHHH Dawna... what do your dogs do at home? Where are the photos????????????


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Jennifer.. I have been practicing since they were babies. Seriously.. I make them sit there over and over again and when they stay they get a treat. So they have learned. Now if Stogie sees a camera in the show ring, he stops and poses which doesn't always work well for Lois! HAHA. Last time we measured Stogie was almost 10 1/2" tall. He doesn't weigh much.. more muscular than anything. 

Geri.. I just downloaded the free wordpress blog. Then I bought a template for $99. I made a couple of other tweaks. You just have to search the themes and find one you like, then you can change everything out. 

Jan.. On the xray, I assume its so they know its straight. I never looked at one before, but since I had to send this one off, I decided to photograph it. It was a radiology clinic for dogs, so thats all they do all day. 

Kimberly, I dont know????? You never know? I am debating on if I want a chinese kid or another dog.  The chinese kid could have Havanista in front of her name too. 

Im working on it more over the weekend, along with some stuff on this site. Getting things ready for fall! 

MM


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Melissa & Dawna.......Loved the new site.

Speaking of Chinese kids, I understand that the Chinese have stopped adoptions of female babies as they realized there won't be enough girls left for their boys.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Melissa, I vote for the Chinese kid - especially if it's a girl. Children are so much fun - a lot of work but fun, fun, fun. You can always add another dog afterwards. When the girls were little I had two under the age of 2, four dogs and four cats. We don't like to mention the ex and his kid however! :biggrin1:

Comment about Chinese adoptions: My step sister is right in the middle of one and they've not stopped female adoptions but have made it very, very difficult. They've lowered the age limit maximum to 40 and it must be a married couple adopting. It use to be the best country for single mom adoptions. But you are right Janet, they have realized that there may not be enough females around for the guys. Off the wall statistic - did you know that there are 106 boy babies born for every 100 girl babies? That's because Mother Nature figured out they were the weaker sex and have higher infant mortality rates. Girls rule!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats very interesting! Well Im not sure I am capable of getting married. I might pass out. Haiti is also an option... after watching the special the other night on Nightline. 
Actually I would be open to anywhere, any age. I just have to convince someone else.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Living in sin works just fine Melissa - and don't wait for anyone - when you're ready - you're ready. I am a single adoptive mom and wouldn't trade the experience for anything. And by the way - I traded in an ex-husband and fiance. So worth it!:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Living in sin works just fine Melissa - and don't wait for anyone - when you're ready - you're ready. I am a single adoptive mom and wouldn't trade the experience for anything. And by the way - I traded in an ex-husband and fiance. So worth it!:biggrin1:


Lisa you're the best! I was pregnant with my first child and single, met my dh when I was four months pregnant...let's say that was an interesting "courting" experience. Yikes! My mom was giving me a lot of grief about be a single parent and I told her that I wouldn't be able to guarantee that this child would have two parents, but that I could guarantee that they would have one parent doing the best possible and giving unconditional love to the child!

Everything has worked out wonderfully and my son has an amazing dad and I am just so happy that the world is starting to embrace non traditional families.

Kudos to you. I hope to be a foster parent some day.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Great site! Oh the rollers...I can't stand it...adorable!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aren't those rollers the cutest thing, Jan? I love them too. :biggrin1:

Melissa and Dawn, BRAVO on the site and everything you have up there so far. I thoroughly enjoyed browsing there. Love all the pics, of course. I am in awe of how beautiful Stogie is. Now tell me, Melissa, is it true that I'll get to meet him in Richmond? I mean, I can't wait to meet all the HUMAN Hav lovers, but to see the actual Havs that I've admired from afar, well.... I'm not sure my heart can take it! :faint:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Amy that must have been quite an experience. Being a foster parent can be very hard and heartbreaking - unless you're able to adopt the child you are taking care of. I was one for four years and it was really hard. The rules are just so confining. I couldn't take them out of the county without court permission, all the babysitters had to be fingerprinted - it was over a year before I went out. Talk about going stir crazy. But you do know you made a difference in the life of a child if only for a short time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but if you ever want to talk about foster parenting, I'm game. I've had 17 foster children and still keep in touch with some of them.

Marj, I just asked Melissa - Stogie won't be there this year, unfortunately.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have always wanted to foster too. Or even have exchange students from a country like Africa. I think I would be ok with the emotional ties. I THINK. I really thought about donating the next calendar monies to an orphanage. Barbara Walters turned me onto two things Orphans and Havanese. Both have/will changed my life!

Stogie probably wont be at Nationals.. because.. its SO freaking expensive for nothing. The chance of winning or placing at Nationals, with the political game and just the huge amount of awesome Hav entries is SLIM TO NONE. The reason to show is to improve the breed.. and hopefully the better dogs win. The reason to show at national is to show off! And I LOVE TO SHOW OFF! HAHA BUT I may be in Alaska and with the money I would pay to send Lois, I could buy A LOT OF DRESSES AT BARNEYS! 

However, if he stays in the top 25, I will prob go to EUK. ONLY And I repeat ONLY Because I screwed up and shipped my prints the DAY OF to the Take the Lead Charity Auction in Houston. I thought it was Saturday, and it was Friday. It was a last minute request and I couldnt get them there. So, my Polar Bear pics may be on display at Euk. If they are, I am going! And so is my dog!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well of course I have NO idea whatsoever what kind of expense these shows can incur, but I'm not surprised that it's a big bunch of moola! Don't blame you for opting out this time, Melissa, but I will say that I'll be thinking of Stogie the sexy Hav while I'm there. I just might have to smother myself with all the other Hav kisses and hugs to get over it. sniff........ :biggrin1:


----------

